# 10 days is a loooong time to wait



## fire in the hole (Jun 7, 2012)

After making my 1st home made bacon about 3 weeks ago and running short...........I'm doing it again. This time I'm doing a dry cure and Pops wet cure method.

Can I cold smoke the wet cure like the dry cure???? Or is it a hot smoke???

Included is a photo or both............ready to go in the fridge to do it's thing...........in the dark.


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 7, 2012)

You can cold smoke both( wet and dry) the same


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 7, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> You can cold smoke both( wet and dry) the same


X2


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 7, 2012)

That's the only way I do them....But my smoker considers cold smoking temperature at 125....I have been wanting to try the AMS, but just haven't had the extra $$ for one yet.....I hear a lot of great things about it though.....Hopefully the kids will take a hint and get me one for fathers day......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...I'd have a better chance at winning the PowerBall .....


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 7, 2012)

The 10 days will go quickly and then the fun begins


----------



## fire in the hole (Jun 7, 2012)

I will definitely be going with the cold smoke then. My mouth is watering now!!!

I do have the AMNS and it works beautifully along with my MES40.......no heat.

Thanks guys.


----------

